# Hasegawa 1-350 YUKIKAZE



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This is my next build which I am really looking forward to doing......










The Keel Strakes have been added to each Hull Half...










I put my Mobile Phone in the Pic to give you an Idea of the kit's Size......More Photos coming as I work on the little Jem of a Kit...










Cheers Mark...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I want to someday pick up one of these 1/350 Hasegawa kits, but the ones I saw at the hobby shop were $100 and up. I will have to save some money up I guess :wave: 

I look forward to watching your build again, Mark!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Kirk...Much appreciated...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Hull and Main Deck is now together. It goes together well but why do the After Deck in 2 Parts. It leaves an ugly seam that will be fun to get rid of. Other than that there are no problems...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Prop Shafts are now in place and a few spots of Filler and some Sanding required. More shots further on down the Track....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't been on for a while but I am still having fun with the Yukikaze. The next few Pics show you where I am up to....Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great catching up with you today Mark.:wave:
Your Yukikaze's looking great so far!!:thumbsup: The pics don't do it justice after seeing it first hand!

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking great so far! Are the railings photo etch, or are they plastic? They look good whatever they are :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Looking great so far! Are the railings photo etch, or are they plastic? They look good whatever they are :thumbsup:


Thanks Kirk. Your comments are much appreciated. The Railings are all Photo-Etch. For the most part, they are from the Hasegawa update Set for this particular Kit....Cheers Mark


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice build so far! :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see the finished product.

George


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep the pix coming. Thanks ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments Gents. Will be posting more Pics as soon as I can...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started adding smaller details to the Yuki. The Main Armament is now installed and most of the small ancillary items are now in place. more to come soon...Cheers Mark


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Its amazing how much that little bit of PE enhances the looks of these ship kits :thumbsup: Its coming along nicely, Mark!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Its amazing how much that little bit of PE enhances the looks of these ship kits :thumbsup: Its coming along nicely, Mark!


Thanks for the comments Kirk. Haven't been on for a while for various reasons but I thought I had better keep you updated on this little Project. I only have a couple more Hours of work to go on Yuki before she is complete. I just have to Weather and Clear Flat her then add the Bridge Windows and Searchlight Lens and she is done. Any C and C's are welcome...Cheers Mark


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Mark - Thanks for the update! She looks gorgeous, that rigging really is breath taking :thumbsup: I know how it is with time, I spend too much time on these forums and not enough time modeling :lol:

Take care :wave:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Looks great, you did a really nice job with that rigging!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Paul and Kirk...Thanks for the kind comments. I will hopefully finish the Kit off on the Weekend....Cheers Mark


----------

